# Leapin' Lizards! V Gets Rebooted



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Los Angeles (E! Online) - Hide the hamsters...the Visitors are baaack! 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/eonline/20081011/en_movies_eo/63204


----------

